# Great photos of disaster in Brazil



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2015)

Brazil’s Mining Dam Disaster Will Bring Years of Irreversible Environmental Damage

by Brazilian photographer Ricardo Moraes.


----------



## waday (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the link.

Quite horrific.


----------



## funwitha7d (Dec 3, 2015)

Have been following this story too, the poor have a small voice...This reminds me of Bhopal in India only this contamination is carried by water


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2015)

"Oops!"


----------

